
Super-Flexible Liquid Crystal Device for Bendable and Rollable Displays - renafowler
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/7979.html
======
creaghpatr
That graphic of the screen rolled around the person's wrist would be cool
upgrade for football quarterbacks- would allow for more complex game plans
since the coordinators could display whatever they want on the screen in real
time during the game.

Of course there are probably more important applications of this technology
too.

~~~
woliveirajr
I'm not sure whether this would be allowed. In soccer, for example, using
earphones and so on was forbid based on the rule that it wasn't part of the
allowed equipment.

~~~
PerryCox
I believe creaghpatr was talking about American Football. The coaches already
use radios which have speakers inside the quarterback's helmet to relay the
plays to them. It seems like this would be a logical jump as they could get
more information and crowd noise would not be a factor.

~~~
woliveirajr
:) yes, I thought so, that's why I used _soccer_ to make the distinction...
but I didn't knew football allowed such intense communication during the game,
and it would be funny to see a quarterback trying to read his pulse while he's
being tackled.

------
mojomark
"The plastic substrates are poor gas-barriers for oxygen and water vapor, and
the OLED materials can seriously be damaged by their gasses. "

Incidentally, polymer stabilized cholesteric liquid crystals make an excellent
passivation layer and are highly flexible thinfilms. I've always wondered why
flexible OLEDs (FOLEDs) never adopted. Maybe HN knows?

------
24gttghh
Is my long-dreamed-of, papyrus scroll -> cellphone screen scroll, full-circle-
moment finally at hand?

